# Clooney



## WildCats (Nov 12, 2004)

This is kind of a tale and a sad ending. 

Okay. When I worked for the SPCA in my hometown, there was a mother 'wild' cat by the name of Babra. 

She was tiny, skinny, and you'd never believe she was pregnant when she was brought in, hissing and yowling, to the SPCA. About four days later, she gave birth to four kittens, she and three of her babies died. 

One though survived, a little brown tabby male with a white patch over his right eye. He was the runt of the litter, and how he pulled through, I have no idea. He had to be constantly fed, kept clean, and basically pampered. It was a 24 hour job for about the first week or so for everyone in the SPCA and everyone that quickly leaned about him.

This little tabby, when we were finally able to see his eyes had the most dolice brown eyes in the world. There was a small vote, TINY vote, before it was decided he would be named George Clooney. :roll: 


Clooney, for short, was a true actor. And a very fast learner. He knew that basically everyone that worked there if he stared at them with those dolice eyes of his would give him a treat or a toy or hold him and pet him. He was the pampered spoiled baby of the entire group of us [five in total] and sometimes he was taken home by one or the other [espiecally during the winter].

I am rambling now, and I'll get basically right down to the point. Clooney was gifted. In the sense of a cat anyways.


He always seemed to know where there was something wrong and just how to fix it. 

For example, when a mother cat was brought in once, her bottom jaw broken and almost wired shut, he began yowling like he was getting killed when she got her head stuck between the back bars of the cage. She was 'wild' like his mother & could have seriously hurt herself if no one had seen what was wrong with Clooney.


Clooney was not a cat to be adopted out, and he knew it. He'd pace the SPCA building [as tiny as it was] about three times in a time span of two hours. He'd stop off at every cage, look in or it the cage was up high, jump onto something to peer inside.

He ignored the empty cages and of course the cages with dogs.



Sadly, when Clooney was two years old, it became apparent that he was no longer doing his usual duties. He'd sit in the corner of the only office and watch the animals go back and forth. He never visited any of them anymore. He freaked at anything that came too close and too suddenly, and more than once, ones hand could become an object for him to vent his anger on.

A test revealed that he was deaf and slowly going blind. A genetic default, Clooney was soon going to be meeting the end of his days. No one wanted to give up Clooney, after all we have nursed him to the cat he was.

But finally, about two months after the test Clooney somehow got outside. By a careless person, by someone who tried to take him. We never learned how he got outside. But as I said, he was one smart cat.

I was the one working at the office then, and I happened to look up as the sound of a blaring horn sounded from outside. The squeal of brakes and a large speeding Ford Truck slammed to a stop in front of the SPCA. 

I noticed something in front of the truck as the driver got out, cursing and at once I thought the fool had hit a kid [there was a school yard right next door]. So I grabbed a pen and some paper and ran out.

I was horrified just as equally when the truck spun away revealing the crumpled form of a brown tabby with a white patch over his right eye. Clooney!

He died upon impact, or at least that was what the vet said. Most likely, he did. But it is still pretty sad. 


In a way, I guess Clooney was doing one last good deed. 

Why? Because school was ending at that point, and about fifty meters from where the cat had been struck was two young girls waiting to cross the street. If they had stepped out when the truck had been rounding the turn and struck Clooney, they would have been hit. I don't think they would have faired very well.

I got the plate of the driver of that truck and he was arrested. His driving permit was revoked and he couldn't drive for two entire years. Serves him right. If only, it had happened earlier so Clooney wouldn't have gotten hit.


RIP 
Clooney


written by Werewolf of the game VP


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That's a wonderful story! I am so sorry to hear about Clooney's passing; but at least he brought a lot of joy and probably prevented a more terrible accident. What wonderful memories you all will have to cherish because of this kitty. Bless you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## WildCats (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you. Clooney was an amazing cat. I have no doubt in my mind that the driver who had hit him, most likely would have hit the girls if Clooney hadn't caused him to stop.


I guess that's what you get for being a Christmas cat [born on Christmas day]. He died yesterday about two years ago.


----------

